# Help with Blade



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been using a 30 blade with a 5/8 inch comb when doing my fluffs. I want them to come out just a bit shorter and need to know if I should just change the size of the comb or change the size of the blade. Is there a blade you can safely use with out a comb that will not cut them to the skin or am I better off to use a comb with a blade?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A 4F blade leaves them just under 1/2 inch. It's my favorite blade for the warmer weather.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> A 4F blade leaves them just under 1/2 inch. It's my favorite blade for the warmer weather.


Would I use that without a comb? Is it tricky to use, I have never done them without a comb


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lynda said:


> Would I use that without a comb? Is it tricky to use, I have never done them without a comb


No, it's used by itself. I find the blades much easier than the combs. You always have to cut with the way the hair lies.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Marge, I'l let you know how I make out


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As Marj suggested, the 4F blade will be what you want, or a 3 3/4F will leave the hair at 1/2 inch if you want just a tiny bit of a shorter cut than what you are currently using. The blades are easier to use than combs so I think you will be even happier without using a comb! I do the 3 3/4FC blade and love that length so much!

Remember to look for one that says "F" or "FC" which means finish cut. It gives a sharper cut that blends into the hair, so it doesn't look choppy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

After more researching this is what I have decided to do. I ordered two different blades, one is a 5/8 HT and the other is a 3/4 HT from Petedge. The cut will be a bit longer than the 4F and the 3 3/4F. I am really afraid of going too short but I think what I have ordered will give them a slightly shorter and neater cut than what I am doing right now with a 30 blade and a 5/8" comb, at least I hope so. ** 
*Tell me I'm right*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda, according to this that blade is going to give you a longer cut than what you have now. 

GregRobert Andis Clipper Blade Guide and Clipping Tips

This chart makes sense to me. I did Bailey's body with a 4F exactly a week ago and his hair is definitely about 5/8" long.

I don't think you wanted a HT blade, either. You want and "F" for finishing. HT means "high taper" and is apparently used more by barbers for humans than groomers. According to this, it is used for blending.

http://clippereducation.com/Blade_Tips.html


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Marge, I still have time to change the blade size because it won't be shipped out until tomorrow but this is a copy of the information I was going on. I hope it is ok to put this here. Right now my head is spinning

Save time and money with Andis® CeramicEdge™ Blades. The high-quality ceramic cutters on these dog clipper blades stay sharper longer and require less sharpening than standard steel blades. 
•	Low heat transfer and friction index keeps blades running 50% cooler than steel
•	Ceramic blades use less coolant and clip faster with less downtime
•	Ceramic blades do not heat up, reducing the risk of friction burns
•	Steel combs have a Rockwell Hardness of 65
3/4 HT CeramicEdge Blade has a 3/4" blade cut. This is a full cut blade used for body work on pet bichons and poodles, and short puppy cuts on lhasas, shih tzus and similar breeds. Used for clipping long, fluffy body and leg styles. Works well on unmatted dogs. 

This dog clipper blade is compatible with Andis®, Conair®, Oster®, and Wahl® detachable-style clippers.

See the Specifications tab for product details.
Andis CeramicEdge Clipper Blade Size 3/4HT#AD56175


Save time and money with Andis® CeramicEdge™ Blades. The high-quality ceramic cutters on these dog clipper blades stay sharper longer and require less sharpening than standard steel blades. 
•	Low heat transfer and friction index keeps blades running 50% cooler than steel
•	Ceramic blades use less coolant and clip faster with less downtime
•	Ceramic blades do not heat up, reducing the risk of friction burns
•	Steel combs have a Rockwell Hardness of 65
5/8 HT CeramicEdge Blade has a 5/8" blade cut. This is a full cut blade used for body work on pet bichons and poodles, short puppy cuts on lhasas, shih tzus, and similar breeds. Works well on unmatted dogs.

Compatible with Andis®, Conair®, Oster®, and Wahl® detachable-style clippers. 

See the Specifications tab for product details.
Andis CeramicEdge Clipper Blade Size 5/8 HT#AD56158


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am no expert, but HT does mean "high taper". They aren't finishing blades.

Maybe pm Jackie/JMM? I'm sure she'd know.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I think you better change your order, Lynda. Marj sounds like she knows what she's talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 29, 2012)

I use HT blades all the time for owners who want a longer than normal cut. They are some of my favorites! I think you will be fine using the HT blade. I normally only browse these forums for grooming ideas for clients (I don't own a maltese..but I love em'!) I own Standard Poodles and always use the HT blades on them in the summer.

I will also say that a 4F is a great length on a maltese for the warmer months. It's my "go to" blade for owners who come in wanting the summer cut without their dog looking naked.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok Marge, you were right. The 5/8HT blade did not cut them that short at all.
think I would have preferred the 3 3/4F blade. This is my first time cutting with just a blade and no comb so I was really afraid of scalping them. The 5/8 did ok, I think it is somewhat neater than doing it with a comb attached but I did want them a bit shorter. I have only done Chloe and Gigi so far. I also cut off the girls top knots and I do like it better. Less time in the morning.

Here are a few pictures

This is Chloe after her hair cut








Chloe








This is Gigi after her cut








Gigi again








This is Gigi before her hair cut.








Now I am going to order the 3 3/4 blade and maybe I will try the 4F blade too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynda, iI'd be happy to come down this weekend and help you with haircuts if you want. I generally use a 4 F blade and it leaves a nice amount of length for a summer cut.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mary, by this weekend I will have them all cut but I would love you to come down and visit. You could probably straighten out whatever messes I make.


----------

